# Online: S. M. Baugh, "Savior of All People:" 1 Tim 4:10 in Context



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a PDF of the article I mentioned in another thread recently.

Thanks to my dear friend and colleague Dr Steve Baugh for graciously making this essay available.

rsc


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Here's a PDF of the article I mentioned in another thread recently.
> 
> Thanks to my dear friend and colleague Dr Steve Baugh for graciously making this essay available.
> 
> rsc



 Well sort of; that is a very nice bike.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 30, 2007)

I only see the bike after I hit reply? What gives? yes, I have Firefox. Let me hear some .


----------

